# available operator in S.E. Michigan



## Land Design (Nov 20, 2002)

i am looking for plowing / salting work. I have years of experience with truck plowing and salting, and have operated various pieces of equipment for snow removal.

please contact by phone at 248 763 9652

or by email at [email protected]

Nick


----------

